# Post some scenery!



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

This is my scenery of the moment stopped at the rest area near Plainfield, Indiana.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)




----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

My favorite scenery


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Sunset


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

This is where my wife and I spent part of our honeymoon, and it was also about this time of year
We had a picnic on the side of Lake Mattamuskeet, drinking wine and eating bread, cheese and wedding cake while watching all the birds:


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

April Deer.


























\




















 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Al


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Hiking last Sunday


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

Here is a view from our back field which overlooks our homestead. This was taken in July. Being mid winter it doesn't look like that now.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

beautiful pictures!


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

LostCaper said:


> Here is a view from our back field which overlooks our homestead. This was taken in July. Being mid winter it doesn't look like that now.


Awesome!


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

D-BOONE said:


>


Beautiful winter scene. I was in Nova Scotia for this last storm. We got mostly rain. I came to NewBrunswick. a 5 hour drive, and man did they got snow. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=193739984907708


----------



## Grafton County Couple (Sep 20, 2018)

Great photos everyone. The pic is of the pond that is within a 5 min walk of my home.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

A sunrise on my way to work a couple of weeks ago and a sunflower patch from last summer. I take so many landscape pics I don't typically keep them on my phone for very long


----------

